# Can not install perl



## grocha (Oct 4, 2011)

```
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

When I try to install perl from ports I get this error:


```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:                                           
{standard input}:2030: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline insert
ed                                                                              
{standard input}:2227: Error: no such instruction: `x'                          
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)                                     
Please submit a full bug report.                                                
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.                        
*** Error code 1                                                                
                                                                                
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10/work/perl-5.10.1.                              
*** Error code 1                                                                
                                                                                
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.                                               
*** Error code 1                                                                
                                                                                
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10.
```

What could  be wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have any CFLAGS or other compiler options in /etc/make.conf?

If so, remove them and try again.


----------

